# Is it possible to dye-sublimate silk?



## aldan (Jul 21, 2010)

I it possible to dye-sublimate silk? If not, then how was this silk top dyed / printed?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

You can't dye-sub natural silk, but there are synthetic silk immitations that would work. Satin is good for sublimation.


----------



## syl (Jul 26, 2010)

This is a roller print process


----------



## aldan (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey thanks -- both of you. I've gotta look into roller printing...


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Natural silks can be inkjet printed with reactive dyes or acid inks.


----------

